
Fmod.io – Sound Effects for Game Developers - fitzwatermellow
http://fmod.io/
======
throwaway13337
As I was just implementing the first pass of sound in my latest game, I found
this particularly interesting.

I previously purchased this:

[http://www.universalsoundfx.com/](http://www.universalsoundfx.com/)

A "mystery bag" of 4k different sounds for $40.

I used something like 16 sounds in the pack though I might use more. I'm quite
happy with that.

I tried some other things - freesound.org has no quality but I imagine you can
find a gem in there every so often.

I'm still missing some sounds for magic so I installed fmod and looked for
magic sounds in the library. I used a few search terms like 'magic' 'spell',
etc but I only turned up some ambient noises and UI/fairydustish stuff. Pretty
surprising when they advertise 500k sounds.

------
davb
Some other useful resources for sounds (all free) are
[http://freesound.org](http://freesound.org),
[http://freemusicarchive.org](http://freemusicarchive.org), and the tools BFXR
and CFXR (for generating sounds).

~~~
AntiRush
[http://opengameart.org/](http://opengameart.org/) has music and sound effect
sections, too. They are under a variety of Creative Commons licenses, for the
most part.

------
gxespino
Please reduce or remove the background music in your demo video. I could
barely make out the sounds being picked and that was probably the only reason
why I watched the video.

~~~
OJFord
That may be deliberate to avoid recording the samples?

~~~
personjerry
That seems hardly relevant when they offer free full previews.

------
statico
It looks like they've aggregated SoundRangers and a few other library sites.
Does anyone have opinions on the quality of their selection?

------
6stringmerc
Loopmasters? The pricing might be interesting to have a look at. I'd wonder if
there's overhead being tacked on in the process for the 'value add' of drag
and drop from the cloud.

They do have quality material though over at Loopmasters, no doubt about that.

------
bobwaycott
Okay, I'm a potential customer. It took way too long to realize there were
sound effects happening in that video. Get rid of the bg music, or drop its
audio down to <10%, and choose a track that is not electronic.

~~~
geon
Or at least a track that is not composed of random sound effects... So
obnoxious.

------
StripeNoGood
Lol, what a bunch of a-holes.

~~~
dang
We've banned this account for repeatedly breaking the HN guidelines.

